# Captain Action Silver Streak



## LIS FAN 4ever (Jan 18, 2009)

Looking for someone to make one for my cousin....Maybe Hotmail wheel size or sightly bigger....Hit me back on my private message mailbox.

Thanks Gary

Picture attached


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

I never open anything ATTACHED LIKE THAT DUDE, and its a DOC FILE, not a picture that I can tell there, If your for real man, Be more specific here please, so we can tell if we can help you at all as well on this......
This isn't very clear,.. to me anyway !...But is this the build your talking about in this shot ?, 

If so you would have to have the kit already, I dint know where one is my self.....Kind of rare possibly dude...
what is it that you wont really ? some one to build it for you and find one for them to build ?, THAT WOULD NOT BE CHEEP, unless you didn't care who builds it, but as long as there was one to build, You should just build one your self, I would think...that's half the fun.......




Ian


----------



## LIS FAN 4ever (Jan 18, 2009)

*Sorry Ian*

I am relatively new to this Hobby Lobby experience, so I hope I am not offending anyone - that's not my intent.

I do not have the model - not sure if a model was ever made. I am trying to find a customizer who has the time, effort and energy to make possibly a one of a kind item. So I thought this might be the right forum to ask if someone would be interested in making a model that looked like the Captain Action Silver Streak so many of us had many, many moons ago!

That's all...So I copied a couple of images off of google - - pasted them into a word doc ad loaded them here, so a customizer would get an idea of what I was looking for....is that specific enough? Thanks for helping to clarify this project for me.

Gary


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

That's the 1959 Cadillac Cyclone,a Dream Car of the 60's.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

NO ONE IS OFFEND I'M SURE DUDE, at least I would hope not, ...So No worries, And I have never seen a kit like this my self, But give it time, WHO KNOWS, someone may know something out here, Like you said Maybe they can be convinced to do something from scratch for the right amount of Convincing that is, I don't do super hero stuff my self, even know the car looks cool, But there are those that do out here that are in to that kind of stuff, Like I said Give them time, someone may help with this,.......
I CANT SEE HOW I CAN HELP YOU REALLY,...But, Tell me this,.was the picture I posted even close to the kit you hope to have built ?, like I said I could not see anything that you posted is all I said in the first place.....Not sure what it would look like if not, Or I may be able to match it Close enough to modify one to fit if I new.





Ian


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Try a Google image search on "Captain Action Silver Streak". It looks a little like a Sprint Boat racer with the armament of a ground attack aircraft hung on it. Apparently it is amphibius as well. It could be built of course, but I don't know how detailed the available references are.


----------

